# Whatsapp sur Ipad c’est possible????



## gooliver7 (3 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous est t’il possible d’avoir whatsapp avec un ipad, je n’ai pas réussi...même avec whatsapp web
Si quelqu’un a une idéee
Merci d’avance


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Avril 2020)

sur le site de apple mettent bien que c'est compatible... https://apps.apple.com/be/app/whatsapp-messenger/id310633997?l=fr  faut si ipad sans sim que tu aies l'applie sur ton tel et que tes deux appareils soient sur le même reseau wifi.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

C'est en effet pas la mème application sur l'iPad que sur un iPhone


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> sur le site de apple mettent bien que c'est compatible... https://apps.apple.com/be/app/whatsapp-messenger/id310633997?l=fr  faut si ipad sans sim que tu aies l'applie sur ton tel et que tes deux appareils soient sur le même reseau wifi.





> Remarque : WhatsApp est une application pour téléphone mobile ; les iPods et iPads ne sont pas compatibles



La seule solution est d'utiliser la version web : WhatsApp
Pour cela, comme indiqué par lepetitpiero, il faut que ton iPad et ton Smartphone soient sur le même réseau Wifi.
Le site affiche un QR Code, tu dois ensuite aller dans les réglages de WhatsApp de l'iPhone, choisir "WhatsApp Web" puis "Scanner le code QR". Ensuite, la page affichera tes discussion WhatsApp et tu n'auras pas besoin d'utiliser ton iPhone pour interagir.


----------



## PDD (4 Avril 2020)

Exactement comme whats App sur un Mac...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

Ben c'est la version Web utilisable sur n'importe quel appareil   
Mais c'est vraiment dommage de ne pas avoir d'application dédiée ...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)

PDD a dit:


> Exactement comme whats App sur un Mac...


Sur mac , il y a bien une application lime semble ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Avril 2020)

Il se peut que la version ipad ne soit fonctionnelle que avec des ipad avec une SIM. Et que sinon il faut passer par le version web avec son smartphone de connecté au même réseau...  je n'ai pas d'ipad donc je ne peux pas tester...  par contre sur mac je le fais et il faut que mon smarthone soit actif pour que cela fonctionne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

Qui demande aussi de scanner le qr code, je crois qu'elle est quasi identique à la version web.


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Avril 2020)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Il se peut que la version ipad ne soit fonctionnelle que avec des ipad avec une SIM


Non pas du tout, j'ai un iPad sans Sim et ça fonctionne très bien.
Comme dit plus haut il faut juste scanner le code QR.


----------



## danielrr (4 Avril 2020)

Bien Bien  MAIS sur AppStore je ne trouve pas l'app intitulée "WhatsApp Web mais plein de Messengre for WhatsApp  ou web messenger de développeur différents ? ni le WhatsApp Messenger préconisé par Apple de WhatsApp Inc.   lequel choisir alors Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

C’est cette page web : https://web.whatsapp.com/


----------



## danielrr (4 Avril 2020)

Merci Escatomb j'ai compris le principe avec Ipad sans sim   j'ai un iphone 5 avec WhatApp OK
MAIS avec un iphone 4 je vais rechercher une App whatsApp compatible
bonne journée


----------



## gooliver7 (4 Avril 2020)

Merci les amis de votre aide je vais sur whatsappweb mais impossible d’obtenir un qr code à scanner...je ne comprends pas pourquoi j’ai l’impression que ce n’est pas possible


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

La page doit être comme ceci (j'ai caché la partie de droite contenant le QR code)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est en effet pas la mème application sur l'iPad que sur un iPhone


Et si c'est pour maman qui a iPad mais un autre smartphone qu'iPhone ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

Normalement, la version web doit marcher avec n'importe quel smartphone sur lequel WhatsApp fonctionne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Normalement, la version web doit marcher avec n'importe quel smartphone sur lequel WhatsApp fonctionne.


merci


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)

Sur la mac , l'application est dispo sur l'App store


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

Il y a une FAQ avec une vidéo explicative pour la connexion via ordinateur (c'est pareil pour la version web) :





						Comment se connecter et se dÃ©connecter | Pages dâ€™aide WhatsApp
					






					faq.whatsapp.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sur la mac , l'application est dispo sur l'App store
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 164473


Il doit s'agir d'une PWA (Progressive Web Apps).
En tout cas, le fonctionnement est identique à la version Web (sauf la gestion des notifications qui est meilleure). Peut-être aussi la gestion de vidéos. Je suis obligé de passer via l'iPhone pour en voir certaines (elle ne passe pas via la version web).

Perso, s'il n'y a rien d'intéressant en plus, je reste sur la version Web vu que WhatsApp me sert surtout pour le boutot donc pas quand je suis devant le mac.


----------



## gooliver7 (4 Avril 2020)

Sur lordi tout marche mais quand j’ouvre whatsap web sur lipad dans mon navigateur pas de qr code


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

Je viens de faire un nouveau test. Si j'affiche la page de WhatsApp en "version pour mobile" effectivement, ça ne fonctionne pas sur l'iPad... C'est sans doute l'origine de ton problème.

Quel version de Safari as-tu ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Avril 2020)

merci les pro mais ct pour Maman mais elle n'en veux pas sur iPad pff !


----------



## gooliver7 (5 Avril 2020)

Merci les amis bon je crois avoir trouvé une méthode, je viens de trouver une appli!!!!!
Whatspad chat !!! Il cré un qr code et voila reste juste à scanner et ça marche super


----------



## PDD (5 Avril 2020)

Per contre curieusement avec un Mac on ne peut envoyer une photo directement par WA comme on le fait avec un Iphone. (Mon Ipad n'a pas de carte sim et WA fonctionne bien)


----------



## ErikM (21 Mai 2020)

Bonjour

WhatsApp pour iPad ? Lequel choisir sur l’App Store ?

Merki

- - - - -

vu mon post fusionné avec cette discussion

A chaque fois j’oublie et je cherche des Apps louches sur l’AppStore

Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mai 2020)

Quel version de iPad as-tu : normal ou cellulaire ?
Pour le normal, il faut passer via le site web WhatsApp et scanner le QR code avec ton smartphone.

Il faudra l'afficher en tant que "version pour ordinateur" pour que ce soit possible :




Pour la version cellulaire, peut-être que l'application "WhatsApp Messenger" fonctionne.


----------



## Nicolarts (31 Mai 2020)

J'ai déjà essayé les applications sur iPad pour WhatsApp mais jamais convaincu.

C'est simple : WhatsApp Web à la base via Safari.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Quel version de iPad as-tu : normal ou cellulaire ?
> Pour le normal, il faut passer via le site web WhatsApp et scanner le QR code avec ton smartphone.
> 
> Il faudra l'afficher en tant que "version pour ordinateur" pour que ce soit possible :
> ...


Sur mon iPad 4 j'arrive pas a installer WhatsApp


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Mai 2020)

Il n'est installé que sur mon iPhone, sur l'iPad je passe via le web (comme sur l'ordi). Je n'ai pas confiance dans les applications tierces et l'officielle ne semble pas dispo pour l'iPad...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il n'est installé que sur mon iPhone, sur l'iPad je passe via le web (comme sur l'ordi). Je n'ai pas confiance dans les applications tierces et l'officielle ne semble pas dispo pour l'iPad...


Je fais faire de mème


----------



## nemrod (30 Octobre 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Non pas du tout, j'ai un iPad sans Sim et ça fonctionne très bien.
> Comme dit plus haut il faut juste scanner le code QR.



Je viens de tester avec le lien proposé quelques posts plus haut, incompatible avec un iPad Pro 12,9 sous iOS 14.


----------

